# Jennifer Love Hewitt " Ghost whisperer makeup"



## sweetvanilla9 (Feb 5, 2011)

does anyone know the eyeshadows used for jennifer love hewitt makeup in ghost whisperer its like a bronzey smokey eye , i keep trying to insert the url of the photo but it doesnt work anyway here the url of the photo:



 







note:  I got your pics up for you.


----------



## internetchick (Feb 5, 2011)

It's really hard to tell. The pictures are so dark.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Feb 5, 2011)

With any picture of a celeb (especially in a shot from a show) it's pretty much impossible to know exactly what eyeshadows they are wearing, unless you track down the makeup artist who did their makeup that day and ask them to remember what colours they used, which is not really realistic anyways.

But since you can tell it's a dark brown/bronzey smokey eye.... why not just use any dark bronze and brown shades to recreate the look? It isn't really necessary to know the EXACT brand and shade used.


----------



## YoursEvermore (Feb 6, 2011)

This should help -- http://makeup411.com/breakdowns/id/382/ 

It's a complete breakdown from her makeup artist on Season 4.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetvanilla9 (Feb 6, 2011)

thanks  that really helped.


----------



## sweetvanilla9 (Feb 6, 2011)

i already tried using bronzey eyeshadows and browns but it doesnt look like hers , i think the makeup artist used pigments or something, it looked so shimmery ,i'll try pigments with the look  .


----------



## magosienne (Feb 8, 2011)

Maybe try layering a light coat of gold on the brown, that would bring more light.


----------



## beautyfulblog (Feb 10, 2011)

I love this show! I've always thought her make up is so gorgeous!

I tried to copy this look with:

MAC eyeshadow in TEMPTING! 

This color is so beautiful. It matches Jennifer's almost exactly and you can use the same color to layer and blend. I use it for my lid and crease. 

I also just sweep a bit under my lower lid (darker in the outer corner)...just a little bit so it doesn't look like I just woke up or have a black eye. 

Then I take a smudging brush to apply some black eyeliner (top and bottom) and use a dry formula for feathery eyelashes. 

I hope that helps...its kinda late so I didn't type all the details.


----------



## piperholly89 (Mar 14, 2011)

the products used for that specific look (According to the make up artist on the show)

MAKE UP FOR EVER Diamond Powder in Bronze 4  on the eyelid as well as under the eye and depending on the scene and specific needs either Chanel Les 4 Ombres de Chanel Quadra Eye Shadow 18 Kaska Beige 1  or Laura Mercier Luster Eye Colour Duo in Golden Brown  and Bobbi Brown Creamy Eye Pencil in Black  as well as either Maybelline Volumâ€™ Express Washable Mascara  in Blackest Black  or Lancome Definicils High Definition Mascara Black  depending on the scene. she also used Anastasia brow powder duo in brunette on the eyebrows and used Maybelline Great Lash In Clear (As Eyebrow Fix) . then she brushed both cheekbones &amp; eyebrows with Peter Thomas Roth anti aging eye luminator  using a big brush .with the eyeshadows the makeup-artist explained she used the brown shades in the fold and used the light/natural ones as a highlighter under the eyebrows,on the apples of the cheeks she used stila convertible colour in either Lillium,Gerbera or Petunia and accented the cheekbones with Sugar Cosmetics Tropic Tan Blush,Bronzer Duo Powder (unfortunatly not available anymore i myself have looked every where for this one) in the fourth season they switched from the heavier false lashes to Ardells individual lashes in black (Combo Pack with short to long)I hope this helps you.


----------



## piperholly89 (Mar 14, 2011)

P.S. i too wanted to know the eyeshadows the most (and had read the info on makeup 411 but i was dissapointed in that she was specific in almost everything as far as exact shades (exept for the eyeshadows)so i was thrilled when i heard the above mentioned shades of chanel and laura mercier shadows she said were the most frequently used in a audio ghost whisperer podcast interview)


----------



## Becca Kiblin (Jul 25, 2011)

hello, i went on this because she is like my role model now.. lol i want to look like esepcially with my hair bc my brown is sooo dark. i love the light brown she has in seasons2-5 i want her eye shadow also.. very good website


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 25, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *YoursEvermore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This should help -- http://makeup411.com/breakdowns/id/382/
> 
> It's a complete breakdown from her makeup artist on Season 4.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I love that site. I was going to suggest the same thing since her MUA from the show did the breakdown for that season and at least one other.


----------



## Becca Kiblin (Jul 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *kayleigh83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> With any picture of a celeb (especially in a shot from a show) it's pretty much impossible to know exactly what eyeshadows they are wearing, unless you track down the makeup artist who did their makeup that day and ask them to remember what colours they used, which is not really realistic anyways.
> 
> But since you can tell it's a dark brown/bronzey smokey eye.... why not just use any dark bronze and brown shades to recreate the look? It isn't really necessary to know the EXACT brand and shade used.



There is this one website that you can go on, i dont remember what it is but it tells you all the make up that she uses i think i can get the link for you...http://makeup411.com/breakdowns/id/382/  this is the website that tells you everything she uses.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Aug 20, 2011)

The photos ARE dark...she looks great tho


----------

